# Re-roofing: flashing question



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i personally would recommend you remove some siding,vinyl is fairly easy to remove and makes it easier to inspect/change flashings and make sure the wrb is installed correctly..[many times it's not]


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

NEVER count on cement or any other liquid as your primary waterproofer. 
I would rather see someone re-use the existing flashings if they are installed proper and in reasonable shape than do what you are suggesting as a second option. 

Of course ideally you want to properly install new step flashing behind the siding. Proper step flashing behind the siding requires no other flashings or sealers.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Replace the flashing…

Removing and re-installing Vinyl Siding (without damaging it) is as easy as it gets compared to other siding materials.

New flashing is as important of a component to a new roof as the roofing itself imo.

Removing and replacing the roofing (yourself) is the “labor intensive” part of the job compared to the R&R of some Vinyl Siding. 

Do it right. :thumbsup:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

OldNBroken said:


> NEVER count on cement or any other liquid as your primary waterproofer.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Nothing in a can or a tube will ever "fix" a Roofing, Siding, or Plumbing leak....I don't care what the Pitchman says. :laughing:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Ditto.
I've done it many times without removing the whole piece, as long as it's unlocked there should be room to install the flashing.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

kwikfishron said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Nothing in a can or a tube will ever "fix" a Roofing, Siding, or Plumbing leak....I don't care what the Pitchman says. :laughing:


:thumbup: :thumbup: Was picking up a piece of equipment and the owner came out asking me about fixing his leaky gutters. He said he got this stuff that was supposed to seal them up but only thing it did was paint his beige gutters black. I just started laughing my ass off when he pulled out that can of flex seal. :laughing: :laughing: I've known him for years so it was okay to laugh


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

aw..how am i going to seal that screen door in the bottom of my row boat


----------



## roofwalker913 (May 1, 2012)

Id replace the step flashing up the pitch, then leave the long flashing across the top. Their usually in good shape. Use geo-cel 2300 for you tube of sealant. It would be easier for you to step flash right over the old step if its still in modest shape. It'll be easier to get the new in, and thers nothing wrng with double metal


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

:drink:


----------

